# Solved: Deleting Remote Desktop Connection License key on Mac Computer



## gumballs (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi, I am trying to delete the Remote Desktop Connection MSLicensing key on a Mac. I am not familiar with Macs at all. I know how to delete the MSLicensing key on an HP/Compaq Computer in the registry keys. On the Mac, the RDC client connects to a Windows Server on Windows Server 2003. We have licenses on our Server for up to 10 connections and there are less than 10 employees here. I have tried to delete the RDC Global Data file/key located here (MacHD/Users/Shared/Microsoft/RDC Crucial Server Information/RDC Global Data) but am still getting the "Cannot connect license error". Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Raul


----------



## gumballs (Nov 11, 2004)

In case anyone else is having this problem. Here is the solution. Go under your HD and go to Users/Shared/Microsoft File/RDC Crucial Information folder and delete the folder in that file. It will be a number folder (example 2060220, etc.) Delete only that folder...than you should be fine!!!


----------

